# Roz at 9 months



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

I am still learning how to stack her properly, but here are some pics of her.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

She's got that "I love to work" look in her eyes.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

She's a beauty! Welcome aboard.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Looking gal!

Welcome!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking girl. i especially like the dark face.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!!! Yes I love that dark face also!!!!


----------



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I'm hoping to show her, we've recently started classes and have only been in one show so far, so I really appreciate anyones comments or advice.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she's got a nice size and great features! its a little hard to see much else with the tall grass and high camera angle. looks tense in the 3rd photo which shortens her body... nice ear set & nice movement shot!

ps. we arent allowed to have photos in our signature


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not expert, but I like her, she does not appear too extreme in any regard. She looks like dogs I see in the UKC ring. I love the dark face!


----------

